# 320 pound woman



## Doc

The question is, What does a 320 pound woman look like? 





Now, before you look at her pictures, get a mental image of what you think a woman who weighs 320 looks like....

 
Got it? 





Ready?


----------



## Doc

Not what you were expecting, was it??!! 

The tallest and biggest woman in the world lives in Holland. She is 7'4" and weighs 320


----------



## Viking

She's smokin' hot...I'm all over that...I really do like that, a lot! 

Thanks Doc


----------



## Viking

I gotta go take care of some business now.....


----------



## johnday

Wha wha, wahoe!!! Not what I expected!!! Sure dear, any thing you desire!!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Even big girls need lovin......


----------



## Junkman

You'll be talking to her belly button.  That is one woman that you don't want to get angry at you.  I wonder what her figure measurements are.....


----------



## JayC

I hate to burst your bubble guys, but she's not 7'4" and she's not from Holland. :StickOutT

http://www.snopes.com/photos/tallwoman.asp


----------



## johnday

JayC said:
			
		

> I hate to burst your bubble guys, but she's not 7'4" and she's not from Holland. :StickOutT
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/tallwoman.asp


 
Hell I don't care, as long as she's not a midget!!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Well...I stand by _my_ claim.  She's big.... and big girls need lovin too!!!


----------



## BadAttitude

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> Well...I stand by _my_ claim. She's big.... and big girls need lovin too!!!


ya forgot...
"and big girls need *BIG* lovin too!!!"


----------



## BadAttitude

Doc said:
			
		

> Not what you were expecting, was it??!!


  
Uhh...no! but I'll take it  

dang, a guy could get lost in those 'hills', never mind the 'rain forest'  

Man I love them legs... YOWZA!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

johnday said:
			
		

> Hell I don't care, as long as she's not a midget!!!


 
Whats wrong with a midget?

They can make you feel REAL big when your inside 'em

Ok, no low blows now!


----------



## johnday

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with a midget?
> 
> They can make you feel REAL big when your inside 'em
> 
> Ok, no low blows now!


 
My first EX was one!!


----------

